# Inverter problems



## onthecoach (Sep 14, 2006)

Any reason why the inverter would not supply power to the bedroom outlets?  :question:  Seems all the other outlets work perfectly...all the way up and down the coach until we get INTO the bedroom!

DH uses a CPAP (Sleep Apnea) and we need the 110 at night.

I am truly AFRAID of what the problem might be...but I need to be prepared...just in case.    Any ideas from those of you who are veterans with all this stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 14, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Sounds like a circuit breaker is open somewhere.  Check your circuit breakers.  Sometimes they seem to be ok, but you might need to turn them "all" the way off and then back on to be sure.  Just a thought...


----------



## hertig (Sep 15, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Also, check any GFCI outlets (like in the bathroom).  Those things fail a lot, and they often control several outlets in addition to the actual GFCI outlet.


----------



## jljeeper@msn.com (Sep 15, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems


I had a simular problem with my inverter. All the outlets worked fine when on shore power and on Onan. When I used my inverter the bedroom outlets didn't work. It was tripping the GFI in the bathroom for some reason. It turned out to be caused by the way the wireing was configured in one of my outlets where I was feeding the inverter into the ac wiring. The neutral wire from the rear AC unit was tied into the inverter feed point before the breaker box. Some reconfiguration cured the problem.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 15, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Thanks ALL!!  I will check these things out....I know the bathroom GFIC trips quite often...so that may we be the culprit!!  Appreciate all the advice!!

Lynn


----------



## Kirk (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Has the outlet in question worked in the past? It is not uncommon for an inverter to be wired to supply only part of the outlets in the RV.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Guess What?  Had the Fleetwood people take a look and you're not going to believe what they told me about the inverter:  It's not supposed to work ALL the outlets!  Only to be used in emergency, in case you are not plugged in or cannot use your generator!  Works the 2 TV's (emergencies, right?) Microwave (another ER!), outlets in the kitchen - toaster, coffee maker, etc.

WHAT?!?!!?!?  What the heck is that!?!?!?!?  DH has to use a CPAP every night (sleep apnea)---so we cannot use the outlet in the bedroom...have to jury-rig an extension cord to the bathroom!

HMMMMMMMMMMMMm........adding lots of stuff to my "Next Coach" list!!!!


----------



## hertig (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

Another option we used for a CPAP when we had the trailer with no inverter, was to wire in one of those small inverters (took power from the light over the bed) and plug the CPAP into it.  Or in my case, got a CPAP which works directly from 12 volts (uses a 'wall wart' to power it from 120v).


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 26, 2006)

Re: Inverter problems

I got into the power supply on Sallyberetta's CPAP, added a component or two, and added a long 12vdc extention cord with the traditional plug on the end.  Now, she has a triple powered CPAP!  Triple?  Yeah, because now you can plug it into a portable battery supply, too!


----------

